# Putting your machine on a timer…



## EJ-Guano (Oct 26, 2014)

Couldn't find anything about whether or not this is a good idea, I was thinking of getting a programmable timer to put machine on before we get up&#8230;

Yes / No?

Have slight reservations after our oven set itself on fire&#8230; yes it was a scary as it sounds.

In fact I shall forget it, I'll be too excited to sleep anyway when it finally arrives.

As you were&#8230;


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mines on a wemo

What machine are u contemplating putting on a timer though


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Now if you put the grinder on a timer it would make a good alarm clock.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I've used machines on a timer plug before now, and my Isomac HX machine is on an X10 module so I can turn it on/off from my home server (actually a homevision unit). Pretty much the equivalent of MrBoots WeMo.

As long as the machines boiler has water in it I think it's relatively safe. If you're using it on a single boiler machine like the Gaggia Classic then you'd need to make sure that you primed the boiler with water after each use (if using steam) so as to avoid the timer turning the machine on next time without a full boiler.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

it's fine, providing the timer is rated for the wattage of the espresso machine. Most cheapy ones are probably only a few hundered watt, designed to power a lightbulb.

Bear in mind that the current draw may be hire than the plate says when the element comes on just for a second, so factor in a bit of leeway.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Very good point Aaron...

You can work out the amps required by taking the wattage of the heating element and dividing by 220 (volts) e.g. 1400w / 220v = 6.4amps


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I ran my brewtus on a wee cheapo timer for ages. On a wemo now.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I ran my expo on a timer without a problem.

Wish I could put my Spaz on one.


----------



## EJ-Guano (Oct 26, 2014)

Expobar top of list so far&#8230;

Wemo, how did I not know about these, bloody marvel, ordering one now, this place is great! Might get two&#8230;


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait for Wemo Insight if you can


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Wemo insight is now a year past its original uk release date. I've given up hope it will ever arrive.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> The Wemo insight is now a year past its original uk release date. I've given up hope it will ever arrive.


same here - went for a wemo and find it very useful


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> 7If you're using it on a single boiler machine like the Gaggia Classic then you'd need to make sure that you primed the boiler with water after each use (if using steam) so as to avoid the timer turning the machine on next time without a full boiler.


And your steam switch is turned off!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Good point froggy, although it might depend upon what drink he's making... he might just want to steam some milk for a hot chocolate


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Then he better not lie in, or the boiler gonna go boom! (Maybe)


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Now that would be an wakeup call and would certainly get me out of bed quicker than my alarm clock!

Seriously though I don't think leaving it in steam mode would be that catastrophic as long as it was initially full of water. The thermostat should still be keeping it at a set temperature. I think the slight increase in risk would come from any steam leakage gradually reducing the contents of the boiler until finally it would run dry. I think you'd be more likely to burn out the safety thermal fuse than blow anything up.

Having said all that I do agree with you and would personally always make sure the steam switch was off.


----------



## EJ-Guano (Oct 26, 2014)

Will be just using the hot water to make a nice cup of Blend 37&#8230; should be fine, non?

;-)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

WeMo for last 18 months. It's the bollox


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Daren said:


> The Wemo insight is now a year past its original uk release date. I've given up hope it will ever arrive.


Yup - I keep abusing Belkin on Twitter about it. At least they've got a price and 'coming soon' on the website now, which is an improvement from 6 months ago.

I even Tweeted (to @Belkin and @StuffTV) when the original Press Release had its 1st birthday...

Shambles - even Clive Sinclair wasn't that bad.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

MrShades said:


> even Clive Sinclair wasn't that bad.


That's SIR Clive to you MrShades

(and his Spectrum rocked)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wemos were on offer in Maplins last time I was in there, was a couple of weeks ago though so may have been a limited offer .


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Wemos were on offer in Maplins last time I was in there, was a couple of weeks ago though so may have been a limited offer .


Well spotted, just checked the website and they are £29.99 (£10 off) ; http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/belkin-wemo-switch-apple-and-android-compatible-n40nz

You can also get cheap WiFi enabled sockets (with built in scheduling ability) that do the same as the WeMo on eBay.

£21 : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WiFi-Socket-Home-Automation-Switch-iOS-Android-Remote-Wemo-Plug-Smart-Belkin-/171517354436?pt=UK_Gadgets&hash=item27ef3b21c4

£18 : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WiFi-Socket-Home-Automation-Switch-iOS-Android-Remote-Wemo-Plug-Smart-Belkin-/171514781981?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item27ef13e11d


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I paid £31 for mine from Amazon. Sometimes Amazon buy a bulk load and discount. Kept it in my wish list and checked back in regularly to see if the price improved, when it did, boom!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> You can also get cheap WiFi enabled sockets (with built in scheduling ability) that do the same as the WeMo on eBay.
> 
> £18 : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WiFi-Socket-Home-Automation-Switch-iOS-Android-Remote-Wemo-Plug-Smart-Belkin-/171514781981?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item27ef13e11d


Gotta be honest i do not think i would risk one of those, CE and all that, i know the ones you can buy from Maplins are more than likely made in the same place but at least you know Maplins have made the factory do some testing, the ones on ebay can be made to any standard they like and shipped.

For the sake of £10-£15....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just picked up a WEMO in a maplin store. 29.99. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Gotta be honest i do not think i would risk one of those, CE and all that, i know the ones you can buy from Maplins are more than likely made in the same place but at least you know Maplins have made the factory do some testing, the ones on ebay can be made to any standard they like and shipped.
> 
> For the sake of £10-£15....


Absolutely.

Especially hanging something like a coffee machine with a gert big element in it. There's too many rubbish Far Eastern dodgy electronics and electrics floating about....remember the knock-off iPhone chargers that were bursting into flames?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I absolutely agree about safety first, I was just posting that there are alternatives and it's nota unique Belkin idea.

Not too sure that "..Maplins have made the factory do some testing." , I think it's more likely they go to an importer and say "is it CE approved", "yes Gov'", "OK we'll take some". If there is a problem they will blame the wholesaler or importer.

A bit like Tesco "Can you supply us some BEEF please ?", "Yes here's some nice hay fed stuff", "Thanks very much"....


----------

